# Pille-Palle-Zockerei



## JClaudeK

Hallo, 
Kennt jemand den Ausdruck "Pille-Palle-Zockerei"? 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was  damit gemeint ist?



> Alexander Zverev  zieht ins Halbfinale der US Open ein
> Ein Reporter hatte ihm nach dem Sieg im US-Open-Viertelfinale mitgeteilt, dass Tennis-Legende Martina Navratilova gesagt hätte, dass er mit so einer, frei übersetzt, *Pille-Palle-Zockerei* wie gegen Borna Coric (Kroatien) keine Chance habe, besonders viele Matches zu gewinnen
> SZ


----------



## Demiurg

Ich kenne "Pillepalle" (Kleinkram) und  "Zockerei", aber  "Pille-Palle-Zockerei" ist mir noch nicht begegnet.


----------



## elroy

It looks like the original English was “pat-a-cake”:

_Alexander Zverev lashed out at Martina Navratilova after the 18-times Grand Slam champion said he had played "pat-a-cake" tennis at times during his victory over Borna Coric in the quarter-finals of the U.S. Open on Tuesday._

[...]

_The 23-year-old bristled when he was told that Navratilova had said in TV commentary that he would never win a Grand Slam playing the way he had._

Zverev riled by Martina's 'pat-a-cake' comment

Definition of “pat-a-cake”:

_a game in which two participants (such as mother and child) clap their hands together to the rhythm of an accompanying nursery rhyme_

Definition of PAT-A-CAKE

I don’t know enough about tennis to be able to say with certainty what exactly she meant.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich danke Euch. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, meinte  Navratilova damit, dass sie Zverevs Spielweise eher amateurhaft/ stümperhaft findet (was ihm natürlich nicht gefallen hat).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Definition of “pat-a-cake”:
> 
> _a game in which two participants (such as mother and child) clap their hands together to the rhythm of an accompanying nursery rhyme_





JClaudeK said:


> Ich danke Euch.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, meinte  Navratilova damit, dass sie Zverevs Spielweise eher amateurhaft/ stümperhaft findet (was ihm natürlich nicht gefallen hat).


Sie meint wohl, dass er mit zu wenig Biss gespielt hat. Aber ich bin auch kein Tennis-Experte.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Sie meint wohl, dass er mit zu wenig Biss gespielt hat.


In dem SZ-Artikel steht weiter unten


> Zverev hat zum Beispiel zu häufig die Kontrolle über Ballwechsel abgegeben, die vorsichtige Variante des zweiten Aufschlags ist immer noch wackelig, er baut viele Punkte eindimensional mit Cross-Grundschlägen auf und ist somit arg vorhersehbar.


Wenn Du das "_mit zu wenig Biss spielen_" nennen willst, warum nicht?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, mit zu wenig Biss („vorsichtig(e Variante)“, „Kontrolle … abgegeben“) und zu simpel ("eindimensional“, „vorhersehbar“). Statt „zu simpel“ könnte man wohl auch „amateurhaft“ sagen (#4). Hm, „Zockerei“ soll wohl „Spielerei“ bedeuten, ist aber nicht die beste Wahl, glaube ich. Es erinnert an ›abgezockt‹, und das wäre im gegebenen Kontext wohl positiv aufzufassen.


----------



## Frieder

Ich hätte wohl eher den Begriff Pille-Palle-Pingpong benutzt, da ich _Zocken _bzw. _Zockerei _mit Karten- oder Computerspielen verbinde. Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand Tennis _gezockt _hat.

Pat-a-cake: Wieder was gelernt. Danke


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass jemand Tennis _gezockt _hat.



Der Jouralist weiß wohl selbst, dass seine Übersetzung für  _ "pat-a-cake" tennis" _ nicht optimal ist: "* frei übersetzt*, Pille-Palle-Zockerei".


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist eine Metapher.
... ein Versuch, den anderen zu übertrumpfen mit eher kleinen und minderwertigen Mitteln, in der Hoffnung, dass man gewinnt, ohne allzu großen Aufwand zu betreiben, eben Pille-Palle. Man zockt im übertragenen Sinn.


----------



## Kajjo

Pillepalle bedeutet geringwertig, unbedeutend, oftmals auch konnotiert mit unvollständig, ergebnislos, sinnlos.

_Was er sagt, ist doch alles nur Pillepalle. 
= alles nur Quatsch / nicht ernstzunehmen / unbedeutend und ohne Gehalt.

Mit so einem Pillepalle-Spiel wäre er woanders nicht durchgekommen.
= Er hat sich nicht genug Mühe gegeben, seine Spielart war nicht ernstzunehmen, nicht professionell, hatte nicht genug Anspruch.
_
Das Verwendung von "Zocken" für Spielen im Sinne von Sport ist ein Vokabelfehler. Da wollte jemand mal wieder (wie so oft) besonders modern und umgangssprachlich sein und hat daneben gegriffen.

Etabliert ist "zocken" ausschließlich für "Risiko beim Glücksspiel eingehen" oder etwas allgemeiner manchmal auch "etwas wagen". Das ist die korrekte Verwendung.

In der Jugendsprache bedeutet "zocken" auch "Computerspiele spielen". Diese Verwendung setzt sich offensichtlich durch die älter werdende Jugend allmählich auch bei jüngeren Erwachsenen durch. Persönlich finde ich das nicht so schön, weil es an der etablierten Bedeutung vorbeigeht.

Aber im Sinne von "ein Spiel im Sport" (Fußballspiel, Tennismatch) kann man "zocken" definitiv nicht verwenden. Das ist einfach ein Fehler.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, wie ich schon schrieb, er hat es als Metapher verwendet.
Für "normale" Anwendung stimme ich Kajjo zu.

Metaphern sind aber in der Sprache eine etablierte Methode, um Nuancen auszudrücken.

Zocken ist hier verwand mit Bluffen und mit mittelmäßigem oder geringen Einsatz.



Kajjo said:


> Aber im Sinne von "ein Spiel im Sport" (Fußballspiel, Tennismatch) kann man "zocken" definitiv nicht verwenden. Das ist einfach ein Fehler.


So ist es aber hier nicht verwendet.
Es beschreibt die Spielweise, nicht das Spiel.
Es bringt das Glücksspiel als Spielweise mit hinein.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es bringt das Glücksspiel als Spielweise mit hinein.


Mag sein, dass ›Zockerei‹ irgendwie halbwegs in den Kontext passt.


> er baut viele Punkte eindimensional mit Cross-Grundschlägen auf


Er _spekuliert_ darauf, auch mit phantasielosem Tennis gewinnen zu können. Vielleicht geht das tatsächlich in Richtung ›Zocken‹. Vgl.:


Hutschi said:


> Es ist eine Metapher.
> ... ein Versuch, den anderen zu übertrumpfen mit eher kleinen und minderwertigen Mitteln, in der Hoffnung, dass man gewinnt, ohne allzu großen Aufwand zu betreiben, eben Pille-Palle. Man zockt im übertragenen Sinn.



Aber:
Steckt ›Zockerei‹ irgendwie im Original-Ausdruck "pat-a-cake"? WC (Wohl Caum). Also sollte man es nicht so übersetzen.

Im Kontext Fußball habe ich, glaube ich, schon mal den Begriff ›sich verzocken‹ gesehen/ gehört. Also könnte vielleicht auch ›Zockerei‹ manchmal passen. ›sich verzocken‹ steht für ›sich verspekulieren‹ und passt nur für bestimmte Situationen. Ribéry schießt einen Elfer und versucht einen Panenka, aber der Torwart ahnt es, bleibt stehen und fängt mühelos den Ball. Ribéry hat sich verzockt. Oder eine Mannschaft liegt knapp in Führung und schaltet komplett auf Verteidigen um, im Vertrauen auf die eigene Defensivstärke. Das geht oft gut, aber manchmal verzockt sich eine Mannschaft und „fängt“ sich noch den Ausgleich.


----------



## Hutschi

Das hat er auch selbst bemerkt:   "frei übersetzt," , vergl. auch #9 (JClaudeK)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Das hat er auch selbst bemerkt:   "frei übersetzt," , vergl. auch #9 (JClaudeK)


Es gibt nicht nur ›frei übersetzt‹, sondern auch ›*zu* frei übersetzt‹ und ›falsch übersetzt‹.


----------



## Hutschi

Pat-a-cake:  backe backe Kuchen (?)

pat-a-cake - Deutsch-Übersetzung - Langenscheidt Englisch-Deutsch Wörterbuch

Hierfür ist es durchaus geeignet. Sehr frei, aber nicht sehr weit entfernt.

Besser wäre vielleicht: Pille-Palle-Tennis.

Manchmal muss man falsch übersetzen, um richtig zu übersetzen.

Eventuell wäre auch "Sandkasten-Tennis" geeignet (im Bild näher) - oder "Baby-Tennis".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Pat-a-cake:  backe backe Kuchen (?)
> 
> pat-a-cake - Deutsch-Übersetzung - Langenscheidt Englisch-Deutsch Wörterbuch
> 
> Hierfür ist es durchaus geeignet. Sehr frei, aber nicht sehr weit entfernt.
> 
> Besser wäre vielleicht: Pille-Palle-Tennis.
> 
> Manchmal muss man falsch übersetzen, um richtig zu übersetzen.
> 
> Eventuell wäre auch "Sandkasten-Tennis" geeignet (im Bild näher) - oder "Baby-Tennis".





Hutschi said:


> Hierfür ist es durchaus geeignet. Sehr frei, aber nicht sehr weit entfernt.


Was ist wofür geeignet? ›Zockerei‹ soll nicht weit entfernt sein von ›Backe-backe-Kuchen‹?


----------



## Minnesota Guy

Hallo zusammen--

I'm intrigued by this question, but I'm not a tennis expert, so I've posed the question about the English-language term on the English forum:

pat-a-cake tennis


----------



## JClaudeK

Danke, Minnesota Guy.  
Sehr interessant.




Hutschi said:


> Pat-a-cake: backe backe Kuchen (?)
> 
> 
> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zockerei‹ soll nicht weit entfernt sein von ›Backe-backe-Kuchen‹?
Click to expand...

_ ›Zockerei‹_ Wir waren uns ja mehr oder weniger darüber einig, dass der Übersetzungsversuch des Journalisten missraten ist.

"Backe-Backe-Kuchen-Tennis" 
Gar keine so schlechte Idee, wenn ich mir das ↓ anschaue. (Jedenfalls besser als  "Pille-Palle-Zockerei")



GreenWhiteBlue said:


> "Pat-a-cake" has nothing to do with mediocrity. It is instead a gentle game appropriate for toddlers.


----------



## elroy

I wonder if the rationale behind "Zockerei" is that with every hit of the ball, he's simply taking a gamble --because he's not very skilled -- in the hopes that he'll win out of sheer luck, if his opponent _happens_ to mess up.  As @Schlabberlatz says, this is not in the original; maybe the translator was compensating for elements it was hard to express in German. 

"Pille-Palle" doesn't seem appropriate.  It doesn't seem to capture the essence of what the original is saying:  that his style is mundane/robotic/predictable/uninteresting/not dynamic (think of a clock ticking: it's always the same, at the same pace, etc.).  This isn't what "Pille-Palle" expresses, is it?  Is there something else that comes closer to this image?


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was ist wofür geeignet? ›Zockerei‹ soll nicht weit entfernt sein von ›Backe-backe-Kuchen‹?


Pille-Palle-Zockerei ist in der hier beabsichtigten Bedeutung nicht sehr weit entfernt. Es ist nur eine andere Metapher.
Zockerei ohne Pille-Palle wäre aber falsch. Da gebe ich Dir recht. Es ging aber nicht um Zockerei.

Es ist allerdings leicht pejorativer als Backe-Backe-Kuchen.

---
Dass es keine wörtliche Übersetzung ist, da sind wir uns ja einig. Es ist quasi dasselbe mit anderen Worten, wie es Umberto Eco ausdrückte.
Und es ist keine allgemeine Wendung, es erhält die Bedeutung erst im Kontext.



> Ein Reporter hatte ihm nach dem Sieg im US-Open-Viertelfinale mitgeteilt, dass *Tennis-Legende* Martina Navratilova gesagt hätte, dass er mit so einer,* frei übersetzt,* *Pille-Palle-Zockerei* wie gegen Borna Coric (Kroatien) *keine Chance* habe, besonders *viele Matches zu gewinnen
> SZ *


Edit: Kontext wiederholt und erklärt.

PS:
Übereinstimmungen:

Metapher, metaphorische Bedeutung: wenig Einsatz, eher kindlich gespielt, Klang, Basisrhythmus: gebundene Sprache
Viel dem Zufall überlassen

Abweichung:
Feste Wendung vs. Neubildung
unterschiedliche wörtliche Bedeutung
Zufall spielt noch größere Bedeutung als im Original


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> This isn't what "Pille-Palle" expresses, is it? Is there something else that comes closer to this image?


Amateurhaftes Rumgedaddel


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Amateurhaftes Rumgedaddel



Das kommt tatsächlich dichter an Pille-Palle-Zockerei. Aber auch an Backe-Backe-Kuchen-Tennis.

Ohne Kontext würde ich an Fußball denken.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> It doesn't seem to capture the essence of what the original is saying: that his style is mundane/robotic/predictable/uninteresting/not dynamic (think of a clock ticking: it's always the same, at the same pace, etc.). This isn't what "Pille-Palle" expresses, is it?





> Thesaurus Synonymgruppe ↗affig · ↗albern · ↗dämlich · ↗lachhaft · ↗lächerlich · ↗läppisch · ↗neckisch · nicht ernst zu nehmen · ↗närrisch · unfreiwillig komisch  ●  (jemandem) zu blöd  ugs. · ↗blöd  ugs. · flachsinnig  ugs. · pillepalle  ugs. · ↗ridikül  geh., veraltend · zum Piepen  ugs. · ↗zum Schreien  ugs.
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


albern, läppisch, flachsinnig – das passt durchaus, würde ich sagen. Was nicht so gut passt, ist ›Zockerei‹:


JClaudeK said:


> _ ›Zockerei‹_ Wir waren uns ja mehr oder weniger darüber einig, dass der Übersetzungsversuch des Journalisten missraten ist.


Ja, wir sind uns einig, nur Hutschi scheint an ›Zockerei‹ einen Narren gefressen zu haben  :


Hutschi said:


> Es ist quasi dasselbe mit anderen Worten


Wenn du es so siehst, bitteschön. Alle anderen sehen es offensichtlich anders. Besser (d. h. näher am Original, vielleicht sogar „quasi dasselbe mit anderen Worten“) wären z. B. Ausdrücke wie „Pillepalle-Spielerei“ oder „(Pillepalle-)Kindertennis“, vielleicht auch


JClaudeK said:


> "Backe-Backe-Kuchen-Tennis"
> Gar keine so schlechte Idee, wenn ich mir das ↓ anschaue. (Jedenfalls besser als "Pille-Palle-Zockerei")




Siehe hierzu auch die Äußerungen der Muttersprachler:
pat-a-cake tennis
Von Zockerei ist da keine Rede.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass es keine besseren Übersetzungen gäbe.
Es ging darum, ob es jemand kennt und was gemeint ist.
Ich denke, das haben wir beantwortet.

1. Bedeutung: kindliches bzw. wenig professionelles Spiel (in mehreren Varianten)
2. Es ist eine spontane Neuschöpfung.

Beides hat vollen Konsens.

Es ging eher nicht darum, ob es die beste Übersetzung ist. Das ist sie sicher nicht. Ich halte sie aber für zulässig und prinzipiell verständlich. Hierzu besteht Dissens.
Dass “Zockerei“ nicht wörtlich sondern als Metapher gemeint ist, sollte aber klar sein.
Wörtlich hat es wenig Sinn. Hier ist wieder Konsens vorhanden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass es keine besseren Übersetzungen gäbe.
> Es ging darum, ob es jemand kennt und was gemeint ist.
> Ich denke, das haben wir beantwortet.
> 
> 1. Bedeutung: kindliches bzw. wenig professionelles Spiel (in mehreren Varianten)
> 2. Es ist eine spontane Neuschöpfung.
> 
> Beides hat vollen Konsens.
> 
> Es ging eher nicht darum, ob es die beste Übersetzung ist. Das ist sie sicher nicht. Ich halte sie aber für zulässig und prinzipiell verständlich. Hierzu besteht Dissens.
> Dass “Zockerei“ nicht wörtlich sondern als Metapher gemeint ist, sollte aber klar sein.
> Wörtlich hat es wenig Sinn. Hier ist wieder Konsens vorhanden.





JClaudeK said:


> _ ›Zockerei‹_ Wir waren uns ja mehr oder weniger darüber einig, dass der Übersetzungsversuch des Journalisten missraten ist.


Das ist es, worüber Konsens besteht.


----------



## Hutschi

... mehr oder weniger. Ich bin auf der Weniger-Seite. Schlecht vielleicht, aber nicht missraten.

Edit: umformuliert.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Leider nein. Er ist vielleicht schlecht, aber nicht missraten.






Schlabberlatz said:


> Das ist es, worüber Konsens besteht.


Ich korrigiere:
Bei allen anderen Teilnehmern in diesem Thread herrscht Konsens:


JClaudeK said:


> _ ›Zockerei‹_ Wir waren uns ja mehr oder weniger darüber einig, dass der Übersetzungsversuch des Journalisten missraten ist.


Nur du siehst es anders … und das bleibt dir unbenommen. Es herrscht ja Meinungsfreiheit.


----------

